# Coyote Contest



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Who's going to participate in the Mountainland Coyote Contest tomorrow???


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Details? Never heard of it???


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Where and when? how much is it?


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not affiliated with this in any way but I've shot in it for the last three years and its a blast. On Friday Dec 2nd Mountainland Supply is holding a Coyote Derby. Its state wide. Cost for entrance is $40 per team plus a $10 each if you want for big and little dog at EACH LOCATION. You can sign up at any of the offices--Orem: 801-224-6050 Roosevelt: 435-725-0019 St. George: 435-627-9510 Richfield: 435-896-9606 Monticello: 435-587-1008 Toll Free: 800-666-5434. Sign is 0530am and you have to be back in to any of the offices by 7pm. 

Its a great way to get rid of a few dogs and they have some good prizes for the winners.

Andy


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a blast.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that the same one they caught the winners from last year cheating??? Guess the winners had several people out shooting for them or something. Anyone know the full story???


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone heard the results?? How many did the winner eliminate?? Where was the winner from, etc.???


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

We ended up calling in 2 got 1.


----------

